# [EVDL] 2006 Ford Ranger Hybrid Conversion



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a 2006 Ford Ranger 4 cyl engine, Manual Transmission. I would like to convert this vehicle to a hybrid. I want to keep the existing engine/system in place and just add an electric motor to it. 

Can this be done? 

Hank

_______________________________________________
For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hank,

Most people who convert a gas vehicle to electric take into account the
weight removed by the motor, and use that and the space gained to mount
batteries, motor, and control parts. If you add to the Ranger
batteries, another motor, and controller, you have enough weight to make
the gas mileage very low, and the range on electric extremely short.
Stay with the gas motor only, or pull it and go 100% electric.

Better yet, buy a Chevy s10 in good shape (wider frame for more
batteries), and convert that to 100% electric, and see if it meets your
needs.

Yes, you could probably do what you propose, but end up over the weight
that the vehicle is safe at, and not get the benefits that you want.

Look at the EV Album and search for Ranger and S10 vehicles and see if
any spark your interest or driving needs.

Have a good weekend!

Alan 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Hank Gagnon
Sent: Friday, July 11, 2008 3:30 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] 2006 Ford Ranger Hybrid Conversion

I have a 2006 Ford Ranger 4 cyl engine, Manual Transmission. I would
like to convert this vehicle to a hybrid. I want to keep the existing
engine/system in place and just add an electric motor to it. 

Can this be done? 

Hank

_______________________________________________
For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev



_______________________________________________
For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Hank Gagnon wrote:
> 
> > I have a 2006 Ford Ranger 4 cyl engine, Manual Transmission. I would
> > like to convert this vehicle to a hybrid. I want to keep the existing
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Doug Weathers wrote:
> 
> >
> > On Jul 11, 2008, at 4:30 PM, Hank Gagnon wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> I have a 2006 Ford Ranger 4 cyl engine, Manual Transmission. I would like
> to convert this vehicle to a hybrid. I want to keep the existing
> engine/system in place and just add an electric motor to it.
>
> Can this be done?


Sure, but why?

What is it you think you'll gain?


_______________________________________________
For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>
>


> Doug Weathers wrote:
> >
> >>
> >> On Jul 11, 2008, at 4:30 PM, Hank Gagnon wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes you can , I just saw a brand new ford F250 with what they call an 
electric assist. it had a 11inch motor behind the trans on the drive shaft 
in between the rear end, they said it helped about 25 
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Hank Gagnon" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, July 11, 2008 6:30 PM
Subject: [EVDL] 2006 Ford Ranger Hybrid Conversion


>I have a 2006 Ford Ranger 4 cyl engine, Manual Transmission. I would like 
>to convert this vehicle to a hybrid. I want to keep the existing 
>engine/system in place and just add an electric motor to it.
>
> Can this be done?
>
> Hank
>
> _______________________________________________
> For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
> For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev 


_______________________________________________
For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Maybe if you can kill 2 cylinder injectors at idle and at cruse leaving
> all 4 for accelerating you can increase your fuel economy?

Cadillac tried this back in the 80s(?), it takes a specially designed
engine and even then doesn't work all that well. They scrapped the idea.




_______________________________________________
For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

My father-in-law just bought a recent (maybe 3 years old?) Bonneville
that has this feature. The idea is not scrapped entirely! The problem
Cadillac had was vacuum controls. The system worked, but would quickly
get out of tune because everything was vacuum controlled (IIRC).

-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555




> Peter VanDerWal <[email protected]> wrote:
> >> Maybe if you can kill 2 cylinder injectors at idle and at cruse leaving
> >> all 4 for accelerating you can increase your fuel economy?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Fri, 11 Jul 2008 13:19:47 -0600 (MDT), "Peter VanDerWal"


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >> Maybe if you can kill 2 cylinder injectors at idle and at cruse leaving
> >> all 4 for accelerating you can increase your fuel economy?
> ...


----------

